
The origin of the famous Redis port 6379 - tuananh
https://mobile.twitter.com/antirez/status/1240251625660350465
======
itamarhaber
Also documented at the bottom of this: [http://oldblog.antirez.com/post/redis-
as-LRU-cache.html](http://oldblog.antirez.com/post/redis-as-LRU-cache.html)

